# New Mclaren fails crash test



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Mclaren's new car may be delayed now until Italy. If it's that late they light as well wait till next season.:tsk:

link to article here


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

And this is gonna be DC's new ride if the slacking continues..

Hopefully, Williams can captialize on this.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

The real shame for me is what this does to Kimi's championship chances. While Ferrari and Williams are developing their '03 chassis as the season goes on, McLaren are trying to keep up with last year's...ain't going to happen. All I can say is that new car better be two years ahead of anyone elses.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

I also read on the BMW Motorsport website that Ralf says the FW26 will be ready at the start of next season and they won't have to phase it in. We'll see, but at least it might not take till 2/3's of the way through the season.

As for this year, looks like more points for Williams right now.:thumbup:


----------

